# BGE Charcoal?



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Alright guys, I have used several different types of charcoal on the egg now and have been using Royal oak for a while now. I cooked a butt this past weekend and I ended up having to add charcoal to finish the cook. 

I have hear good things about the Dragon's breath but the flavor of it was overwhelming to me, extremely strong smoke flavor. 

What is the best with a mild smoke flavor for long cooks?


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Publix brand works good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How long did you cook the butt? And did you fill over the air-hole level? That usually extends the cook time for an hour or so.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I cooked it for 8 hours before having to add more charcoal, it was at 125 degrees when I added. Yes I had it filled above the air holes.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have cooked butts for 14 hours and never added any. (large size)
I like Royal Oak.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> i have cooked butts for 14 hours and never added any. (large size)
> I like Royal Oak.


+1

I'm gonna try some DB next time I get to Pcola but I've been real pleased with Royal Oak.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where are yall getting royal oak. I know its been talked about before but Im lazy.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> Where are yall getting royal oak. I know its been talked about before but Im lazy.


Walmart


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> i have cooked butts for 14 hours and never added any. (large size)
> I like Royal Oak.


+2 :thumbsup:


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I also have the large, I guess I need to put more charcoal in next time.

I love the flavor of the Royal Oak compared to the others. Out of all of them i have tried i thought DB was the worst flavor. 

For those looking the Grocery Advantage in Cantonment has the 20lbs bags of Royal Oak for $9.41


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually use the stuff from sams..I want to say its a 20lb bag for 8 bucks...Maybe more then that?


----------

